# Snow situation for ATV riding



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I want to take the boys and Wife for an ATV ride tomorrow to break out the machines this year and just get out as a family.

I was wondering if anybody new what the snow levels are like on a few areas?

Avon, How far up has the snow retreated? If it was clear up past the switchbacks and into the first valley that might be a good short ride to start with this year.

Mantua -Willard peak, This probably still has the most snow on it but, if you've been there let me know how it looks.

Farmington peak- I know it clear up most of the face. Have the gate opened and can you get up to the flats yet?

Any other areas you guys would be willing to share or have been already this year and would suggest I am open to any ideas.

Thanks,


----------



## MB (Sep 7, 2007)

Checked out Willard peak today... couldn't get to Perry Lake (I think that's what it's called).


----------

